# Sophia has a rash???



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I was just brushing Sophia to put her pajamas on and noticed that she has this red rash all over her body! There are no bumps and it doesn't seem to be bothering her, it's just red patches all over. Does anyone know what this could be? Do you think it's a heat rash or is that even possible on dogs?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Jennifer i'm not sure what it could be, but i would get her into the vet or possibly the ER vet. I hope it's something serious. :grouphug:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I have no idea but I agree I would get her in to see your vet right away. Someone here may have experience rashes or something that looks similar with this and chime in. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with everyone else. She needs to be seen by a vet.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> Jennifer i'm not sure what it could be, but i would get her into the vet or possibly the ER vet. I hope it's something serious. :grouphug:



I meant i hope it's something not serious, i don't want it to be serious. Please keep us updated.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh poor Sophia. Hope you get the cause of the rash figured out soon.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi everyone, I have called the emergency vet and spoke with them about it. I wanted to send pictures but they said that they would have to see her. Unfortunately this emergency vet clinic played a part in my first Maltese Gracie passing away and so I do not trust bringing my girls there. It is the only emergency clinic in the area and is an hour away. My vet closes at 5:30 and there is no way to speak with him. I will be brining her in first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, poor Sophia. But at least she's not uncomfortable--that's a good sign. Please let us know how it goes tomorrow. 

Hugs,


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Keep us updated. I forgot to ask you on FB, is she alert ? If her gums, ear and eyes look ok I don't think you need to go to the Emergency clinic.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

MalteseJane said:


> Keep us updated. I forgot to ask you on FB, is she alert ? If her gums, ear and eyes look ok I don't think you need to go to the Emergency clinic.


She is absolutely 100% herself. She ate all of her dinner and just finished playing with Sophia barking and chasing one another. Her gums look perfect. She is now sleeping next to me just like normal. I'm sure I won't get much sleep tonight because I will constantly be up checking on her. I just hate when my girls are sick


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Is she itchey? That kind of looks like bug bites. Has she been outside, playing or sleeping in grass or where bugs could get her?


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

spookiesmom said:


> Is she itchey? That kind of looks like bug bites. Has she been outside, playing or sleeping in grass or where bugs could get her?


Well she scratched her ear earlier but nothing since then so I'm not sure if it had anything to do with the rash. She hasn't been outside. She's only touched grass once in her whole life LOL


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Is it possible that maybe she has allergies? Did you recently switch her food or got her in contact with something that may trigger allergies? 

In any case, I personally would take the safest route and just get the little sweetie checked by a vet. Just like with babies, it's always best to lean on the side of caution than risk not doing anything about it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was thinking some sort of bugs or fleas. I know people can get heat rash but don't think so in dogs. I'd check with the vet. At least send them the photo if they're far.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Kaiser said:


> Is it possible that maybe she has allergies? Did you recently switch her food or got her in contact with something that may trigger allergies?
> 
> In any case, I personally would take the safest route and just get the little sweetie checked by a vet. Just like with babies, it's always best to lean on the side of caution than risk not doing anything about it.


She had a new treat tonight which may have caused an allergic reaction. We will be going to the vet in the morning.



Snowbody said:


> I was thinking some sort of bugs or fleas. I know people can get heat rash but don't think so in dogs. I'd check with the vet. At least send them the photo if they're far.


I asked the emergency vet if I could send a photo and they said that they would have to see her. Our regular vet isn't open  We will be going to her vet tomorrow morning to get this checked.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, that looks really bad! I bet it isn't "serious" but it looks like it could be an allergic reaction to the new treat you gave her since she hasn't been outside. I would say bug/flea bites otherwise. Honestly, though, you would have found fleas on her with it being that bad. I'm so glad she isn't uncomfortable that you have noticed.

Please update us as soon as you find something out tomorrow!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

The spots are gone this morning! I will be home with her all day and if they come back we will go straight to the vet. I would take her in this morning but there is nothing for them to see


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It sounds like hives.... You can get them one day from food or any allergic reaction and then they 're gone.Maybe the new treat caused this, and now it's out of her system?????


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh poor baby happy they are gone but i wouldnt give her those new treats any more looks like an allergic reaction :huh:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Spots are back. We are on our way to the vet now


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

We just left our vet & he has no idea what these red spots are. All of her bloodied work came back clear & her platelets are perfect. They did send off a sample to test for tick illnesses and we should have the results tomorrow. I will continue to watch her & we will go back in 3 days to check her blood again just to be sure everything is still good. Thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jenniferhope423 said:


> *We just left our vet & he has no idea what these red spots are.* All of her bloodied work came back clear & her platelets are perfect. They did send off a sample to test for tick illnesses and we should have the results tomorrow. I will continue to watch her & we will go back in 3 days to check her blood again just to be sure everything is still good. Thank you all for your prayers.


Geez, Jennifer. We gave you that diagnosis for free. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Hoping it's just some strange rash that came and will go. Glad her blood work came back well. So strange. You didn't change a detergent did you? Sometimes they could have an allergic reaction like that to things laundered in some detergents. We had to change from Tide to All Free when my DS broke out.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

What was in those treats? Did she have another one today? I would check the label.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Geez, Jennifer. We gave you that diagnosis for free. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Hoping it's just some strange rash that came and will go. Glad her blood work came back well. So strange. You didn't change a detergent did you? Sometimes they could have an allergic reaction like that to things laundered in some detergents. We had to change from Tide to All Free when my DS broke out.


Sue you're a riot!! :HistericalSmiley:

Jennifer, It does look like hives and if you changed detergent or if you use dryer sheets that could cause a rash like that. I cannot have my laundry dried with dryer sheets or have fabric softener involved or I would look like Sophia. Glad to hear her blood work came back normal. Keep us posted on sweet Sophia.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> *Geez, Jennifer. We gave you that diagnosis for free. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:* Hoping it's just some strange rash that came and will go. Glad her blood work came back well. So strange. You didn't change a detergent did you? Sometimes they could have an allergic reaction like that to things laundered in some detergents. We had to change from Tide to All Free when my DS broke out.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Glad her bloodwork came back alright. Check the area where they got the blood from and look for a bruise. No bruise, the platelets are ok. And if they are great today, they should be great in 3 days too. I was thinking about hives too. I had some strange ones. Came up in the morning and where gone in the afternoon. But came back each morning for the same scenario for over 6 months. I suspect it was an allergic reaction to antibiotics. You mentioned coconut in the treat. What else is in this treat ? Coconut is not a known allergen. But who knows. Stop the treats for a while and see what happens.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Geez, Jennifer. We gave you that diagnosis for free. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Hoping it's just some strange rash that came and will go. Glad her blood work came back well. So strange. You didn't change a detergent did you? Sometimes they could have an allergic reaction like that to things laundered in some detergents. We had to change from Tide to All Free when my DS broke out.


I was thinking it might be something in her food that causes her to get red right after eating? Like an allergic reaction to something. It could also possibly be the detergent. I'll never forget the time I decided to purchase a different detergent and my DH broke into hives on his chest and back. Took us a while to figure it out but that is what it came down to. When do you notice that the rash comes and goes? Is it at specific times of the day?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jennifer -- don't know how I missed this yesterday. Hoping that little Sophia is doing well and that it's not anything serious. Glad that her bloodwork was all fine.

It looks like everything that has already been mentioned -- allergies, bug bite, etc. EXCEPT these are almost always accompanied by itching and stratching.

It could be "heat rash" but the fluff is normally licking the area.

As little Sophia is neither stratching or licking and her bloodwork is fine -- I'm going with what your Vet said -- "it's a mystery".

Sending hugs and prayers that she's back to normal soon with no more rash.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I hope Sophia is okay!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Checking for an update on little Sophia. How's she doing today?


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sophia is much better today. The red spots are very light pink and many of them have disappeared


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

jenniferhope423 said:


> sophia is much better today. The red spots are very light pink and many of them have disappeared



yeah!!!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Boy, thats weird Jennifer. Glad doesn't seem to bother her. That would concern me as well. 
From all said, seems something new she ingests or maybe on your hands, lotions, etc. any item new that she lays on? Dermatologist would probably. Hope she is doing better.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

jenniferhope423 said:


> Sophia is much better today. The red spots are very light pink and many of them have disappeared


So glad Sophia is better! My old vet is stopping by today and I was going to ask her opinion on her rash. Did you ever get an answer on what it was or what caused it?

I find it interesting it showed up when she was not wearing clothes and that you said she almost always wears clothes. I can't help but think it could be some type of irritation to a fiber that she doesn't normally come in contact with since she's clothed most the time. Or could it be heat rash?


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm glad the spots are gone. I was thinking maybe something autoimmune because i get rashes from this, but the sores itch and last for months!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wonder if she's not allergic to some sort of grass. I break out like that if I pull weeds or site on grass. I don't always break out like that from grass though,weird. Hope she's alright!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear Sophia is doing better and the spots are clearing. These babies sure do have away of making us mommies all worried!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> So glad Sophia is better! My old vet is stopping by today and I was going to ask her opinion on her rash. Did you ever get an answer on what it was or what caused it?
> 
> I find it interesting it showed up when she was not wearing clothes and that you said she almost always wears clothes. I can't help but think it could be some type of irritation to a fiber that she doesn't normally come in contact with since she's clothed most the time. Or could it be heat rash?


The vet has no idea what it was. All of her blood tests came back great. The blood that was sent off to test for tick borne illness came back negative. He said that we may never know what caused it but I sure am glad that they are gone. They were there for a day and a half.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sorry I missed this before. I hope Sofia is okay. Now, my first thought was "I was putting on her pajamas...." Since she has had this rash are you letting her run around naked? When Ru first started her skin condition I kept a sweater on her so that she wouldn't lick. Her skin got worse and worse, but once I took off the sweater it began to get better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jennifer - so glad that Sophia's better. I just had a quick thought. I am allergic to formaldehyde. I once got some turtlenecks and wore one before washing it. I took it off later that day and I had bumps (hives) all over the trunk of my body and arms. I looked like I was wearing a hive turtleneck. I went to the dermatologist and he said many clothing companies use formaldehyde as a finishing agent on their clothes. He said it can usually be washed out so any possibility she put on a new outfit that could have had that? It did go away in a day or so. Think I might have taken benedryl too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

jenniferhope423 said:


> The vet has no idea what it was. All of her blood tests came back great. The blood that was sent off to test for tick borne illness came back negative. He said that we may never know what caused it but I sure am glad that they are gone. They were there for a day and a half.


I showed the pics to my old vet, Dr. Amanda, and she said if it keeps coming and going that she would suggest a biopsy. It most likely will come back as being nothing but it's always best to error on the side of caution. She thinks it is most likely a reaction to something she's not normally in contact with since she's normally wearing clothes. And, I guess dogs can get heat rash so it may even be something as simple as that.


----------

